# Help ! Mon iMac ne voit plus les réseaux wifi !



## iCommencesurmac (25 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon iMac (déc 2011) ne parvient plus à détecter les réseaux wifi environnants (et à Paris, on en capte plutôt beaucoup !). Et donc évidemment impossible de se connecter.

Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème avant les petits changements réseaux effectués ce weekend, suite à l'achat d'une Airport Express de dernière génération (j'avais besoin de pouvoir créer un réseau invité).

Ma config est la suivante :

Ethernet:
modem NC (routeur & wifi désactivés)-------Airport Express port WAN (routeur DHCP & wifi activé)
Airport Express port LAN-------Time Capsule 1st gen port WAN (mode pont)
TC (LAN)------CPL Devolo 200 smart+

Wifi:
Airport Express : réseau wifi n°1 (réglages par défaut) + réseau invité
Time Capsule : réseau wifi n°2 (réglages par défaut)

Mes différentes machines sont connectées comme suit:
- iMac : ethernet + wifi n°1
- iPad2 : wifi n°1
- Apple TV : wifi n°1
- iPhone4 : wifi n°2
- vieille imprimante HP : wifi n°2
- 1 PC invité sur le réseau invité

Aucun souci avec le réseau filaire (accès internet, imprimante réseau, disque partagé)
Aucun souci avec le wifi pour tous les devices, SAUF l'iMac 

Après un redémarrage, l'iMac détecte bien l'ensemble des réseaux wifi du quartier. Je le connecte à wifi n°1. Tout fonctionne, puis brutalement perte de connexion wifi et la bestiole m'indique "Aucun réseau sélectionné", après avoir recherché en vain les réseaux wifi environnants.
La connexion ethernet fonctionne quant à elle toujours parfaitement.

J'ai rebooté, fait une réinitialisation du SMC, supprimé les mdp airport du trousseau... Je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Je ne pense pas que la carte Airport de l'iMac soit morte, car sinon il ne capterai plus du tout... Là, c'est juste qu'elle devient "aveugle" au bout d'un certain temps.

Merci (beaucoup) de vos lumières !


*******
iMac 21' 2.7 GHz Corei5, RAM 12 Go, OSX 10.7.4
iPhone 4S, iPad2


----------



## iCommencesurmac (26 Juin 2012)

iCommencesurmac a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Mon iMac (déc 2011) ne parvient plus à détecter les réseaux wifi environnants (et à Paris, on en capte plutôt beaucoup !). Et donc évidemment impossible de se connecter.
> 
> ...




Bon, j'ai fait quelques changements et visiblement ma connection wifi semble stabilisée...

D'abord, tout débrancher. Le Mac, la box NC, la TC et l'AExpress...
Laisser reposer.

Ensuite quelques modif des settings wifi :
- la TC en n 5 GHz seulement, sur laquelle se connectent le Mac, l'iPad et l'Apple TV
- l'AExpress en standard dual bande, sur laquelle se connectent l'iPhone, l'imprimante, les PC du boulot, sans oublier le réseau invité
- la config ethernet est inchangée (le Mac est connecté également en filaire).
- l'ordre de priorité des services est inchangé : wifi, puis ethernet

Dernier truc, j'ai aussi changé les DNS (ethernet et wifi) pour ceux de Google 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4.

Et visiblement, tout fonctionne plutôt bien. En wifi, le Mac se connecte entre 240 et 300 Mbps. Vitesse de download internet autour de 60.

Je n'ai pas bien compris ce qui dysfonctionnait avant... si qq un a une idée !


----------



## iCommencesurmac (29 Juin 2012)

iCommencesurmac a dit:


> Bon, j'ai fait quelques changements et visiblement ma connection wifi semble stabilisée...
> 
> D'abord, tout débrancher. Le Mac, la box NC, la TC et l'AExpress...
> Laisser reposer.
> ...





Up ! Parçe qu'eh bien, non, ça ne fonctionne pas plus qu'avant ! :-(


Après un ou deux jours sans problème, j'ai de nouveau perdu la connexion wifi sur le Mac...


Une idée de solution ???


----------



## KERRIA (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

..comprend pas bien où tu veux en venir avec ton wfn°1 et wfn°2 ?
1 modem routeur ou un modem+routeur ou une box..tes machines au bout et tu as un réseau....wifi quand les machines ot la wifi et filaire pour les périphériques en filaire....


----------



## iCommencesurmac (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,Oui, c'est juste.
En fait j'ai créé 2 réseaux wifi pour pouvoir en dédier un aux machines se connectant en n sur la bande 5 GHz. Les autres machines plus vieilles (ex. mon imprimante) ne faisant que du b ou du g, se connectent sur l'autre borne wifi (2ème réseau). Les bornes (TC et AE) sont connectées en ethernet, et l'AE à mon modem.


Tout ça marchait très bien jusqu'à ???


En fait le vrai pb, c'est que mon iMac (et lui seul) ne détecte plus un seul wifi (pas seulement les liens mais tout ceux du quartier !)
J'ai vérifié dans les infos système : la carte wifi est bien détectée et active, mais son statut est "non connecté". J'en déduis que ce n'est pas un pb matériel.


J'ai essayé tout les trucs habituels (désactiver, rebooter, etc.), et ça marche pas !!!


----------



## KERRIA (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir

Tu pourrais envoyer un schéma de ton installation ? ça parait un peu "usine à gaz"...


----------



## iCommencesurmac (30 Juin 2012)

Bon, je reconnais qu'on aurait pu faire plus simple...

Mais j'ai lu qq part que le débit / qualité d'un réseau wifi s'ajustait au périphérique le moins performant qui y est relié (dans mon cas, ma vieille imprimante).

D'où mon idée d'avoir 2 réseaux wifi distinct, un exclusivement en n 5 GHz pour les machines les plus performantes ; l'autre en dual band b/g/n.

En attachment le schéma demandé...
Voir la pièce jointe 100582


Mais je pense que le vrai problème est lié à l'iMac qui devient "aveugle" et ne détecte plus aucun réseau wifi dans les environs - et ça, de manière aléatoire...

Merci en tout cas de te pencher sur le pb !!


----------



## KERRIA (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Vire tes WF1 t WF2..inutiles....


----------



## iCommencesurmac (2 Juillet 2012)

Euh... mais si je vire wifi 1 et wifi 2, je n'ai plus de wifi ?!!
Ou tu veux dire ne laisser qu'un seul wifi ?

Update d'hier : l'iMac voit de nouveau les réseaux wifi environnants, sauf le wifi 2 !!!
C'est à n'y rien comprendre...


----------

